

Stop Calling it “Mobile” - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/calling-it-mobile/

======
philtar
I don't get it. It's mobile computing. Call it mobile. Just like desktops are
still called desktops and laptops are still called laptops and servers are
still called servers and google glass still doesn't have a category name
(wearables?) and and and and..

This feels like a pigeon-holed argument.

